# Démarrage impossible après changement DD



## pierre22 (6 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

En suite du changement de disque de mon PowerBook G4 17' sous 10.4.11, impossible de démarrer. Aucune réaction en pressant la touche power.

Merci de votre aide.

Cordialement


----------



## lepetitpiero (6 Juin 2010)

as-tu bien tout bien rebrancher au niveau connectique ?


----------



## pierre22 (6 Juin 2010)

Merci de répondre. Oui, mais une languette de contact est flottante, elle semble devoir ce replier sur elle même. C'est mon seul doute (voir photo).

Cordialement


----------



## lepetitpiero (6 Juin 2010)

ouais je vois...  pas de PBG4 donc pas possibilité de t'aider plus.  Il y a bien un mac user qui va te donner une soluce...


----------



## pierre22 (6 Juin 2010)

En tous cas, merci d'avoir essayé.
Bon dimanche

Il est où, le problème de périphérique là dedans ? Il y a un forum pour parler des Mac ! On déménage.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2010)

pierre22 a dit:


> Merci de répondre. Oui, mais une languette de contact est flottante, elle semble devoir ce replier sur elle même. C'est mon seul doute (voir photo).
> 
> Cordialement



Non, ça ne se replie pas sur sois même, ça, ça doit venir s'enfoncer dans un connecteur situé sur la carte qui vient dessous, un truc qui ressemble à ça :





Mais en moins large dans ton cas !


----------



## pierre22 (6 Juin 2010)

Merci de ta réponse, maie regarde sur la photo, il n'y a rien en face a quoi connecter


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2010)

pierre22 a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse, maie regarde sur la photo, il n'y a rien en face a quoi connecter



Mais si ! Ça me revient maintenant, le connecteur est sous la carte mère, il faut que tu glisse la nappe entre le bord de celle ci et le chassis du Mac, et le connecteur est de l'autre côté, à côté des barrettes mémoires (accessible par la trappe de celles ci) !


----------



## pierre22 (6 Juin 2010)

Cher Pascal,

Je ne dirais que deux mots : merci, et bravo...
Allez non ,un troisième : Je t'aime !:love:
Bonne soirée


----------



## lepetitpiero (6 Juin 2010)

et donc ca démarre ce mac?


----------



## pierre22 (6 Juin 2010)

oui, merci, je suis en train d'installer


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2010)

pierre22 a dit:


> Cher Pascal,
> 
> Je ne dirais que deux mots : merci, et bravo...
> Allez non ,un troisième : Je t'aime !:love:
> Bonne soirée



Entre Seine et Marnais, c'est la moindre des choses


----------

